# Airline travel after the underwear bomber.



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I had the misfortune to travel by air to the U.S. on the holiday right after the underwear bomber was apprehended in Michigan.
Security was in pandemonium mode with each airport imposing different regulations on the travelers.
Many flights were canceled due to the staggering lack of focus and organization and the delays that caused.

I reported to the airport as instructed on the radio at 3 hours prior to boarding to allow for security checks etc.
I was preborded except for the bording pass and luggage claim checks.
Getting that pass was uneventful but for the incessant question "*were are you going*?" 
I bit my tongue and refrained from saying read the*%$# ticket!
Next we all piled up at the U.S. customs desk TO ANSWER THE SAME QUESTION.
A short 200 feet later we were again halted to go through Homeland security.
They managed to have 2 lines going for 121 passengers and just as we got there the scanners etc went off line. 
Of the 9 people I counted working there, none could enter the correct commands to the terminal to restart the scanner and we waited about 20 minutes in silence until a gentleman walked up to the terminal and typed for about 5 seconds and the machines went back on.
We were instructed to take off all metal objects as well as our shoes and pass through the security arches.
It was now taking about 5 minutes per passenger as most were failing the metal detector. It rang out at everything and in my case disliked my belt buckle sending me back out to wrestle with the belt loops and place my belt in a dish to be scanned separately.
In past experiences they merely scanned such things as belts, rings, earrings etc with a hand held scanner
After a inch by inch search of my entire body excluding my genitals I was released, totally disheveled and confused to yet another line as the terminal was now over crowding with delayed flights.
I thought to myself, what next a Vulcan mind probe?
Finally, we took off at 9:10 AM. --We were scheduled to leave at 8:00.
All in all we needed an extra 2 hours and 10 minutes to satisfy Homeland security of our intentions for a flight that was to be 2 hours and 45 minutes.
On the way back the security was much better and almost tolerable.
When the security guard pushed me back to remove my metal belt buckle this time I just dropped my pants belt and all,tossed them in a tray going through the scanner and marched relentlessly through the security gate.

You could have heard a pin drop in there.

This time they didn't bother to hand search me.??? 
There must be a better way.
I'm vowing to stay off the Airlines until they find one.

Happy New year All.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LMAO !!! Thanks Bob : )I really liked the Vulcan reference…hahaha
Happy New Year to you and yours !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Unfortunately the masses have to suffer because of the few : (


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess they could bypass all that by putting up a sign saying" we will be held harmless due to plane failure of an kind, fly at your own risk." LOL


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob, I understand your frustration. I hate going thru that stuff too. But, the folks on that last plane that had a would-be bomber on it are wondering why there wasn't more security. My question is why people want to blame those who are trying to stop the bad guys instead of blaming the bad guys. I'm not getting after you…it's just that I worked with DHS for a few years and know that frustration too. You do what you can to protect the people - also knowing there is just no way to catch everyone/everything, and it's the people that give you the most grief. It's a no-win deal. It's really frustrating. I finally left that work and went to the hospital arena. That was even worse - I retired. Working with DHS was like coming home from Viet Nam again. The people at home, that you are trying to serve and protect are the ones that want your head on a platter….


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

my grandparents live in southgate MI and there plane to va left right as everything was going on


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Bob, that is the best (and only) laugh I've had over this whole xmas bomber thing, I guess you showed them your underwear was clear of any explosives. LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL!

If it wasn't for all you dreaded Canadian terrorists hell-bent on destroying the U.S., it might not be so bad.

I was curious, though. After one guy tried to hide a bomb in his shoe, we now have to take off our shoes and put them in the plastic tray. So now that a guy has tried to hide a bomb in his underwear, are they going to take it to the logical conclusion and make us leave our undies in the tray with our shoes?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

So what you're trying to say is we're better off going naked.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark, if you thought it was bad getting stuck in the middle seat between two fat people, just imagine when they are naked!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

There are full body scanners that have been developed but the ACLU complains that it's an invasion of privacy. They're worried that pictures from the scans will wind up on the Internet and infringe on someones privacy. If it means detecting some one with something that can harm other people then I say it's a small price to pay for added security. 
These scanners are very expensive but if our government's were serious about stopping these whack jobs from killing "infidels" then we would have them in every airport in the world instead of spending our tax dollars on studies of the long tailed blue newts sex life, or global warming propaganda!

Just a quick thought: Had this poor excuse for a human been successful in blowing his genitals off would he still have a need for the 40 virgins?


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm with RetiredCoastie. The irony here is that you can be forced to wait in line for hours on end, have to endure questioning, etc. but the ACLU thinks it's too much to just have a regular pat-down/strip. If the TSA employees could actually just pat people down, manually search them, or use full-body scanners it would be safer, quicker, cheaper, more efficient, and easier for people flying. Unfortunately the safeguards in place are still inadequate, IMHO.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

****************************** ignities or Fruit of the Booms?
Without the full body scanners, they won't be caught.
We're headed to Japan in a few months. I hope things are better by then.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL Gene…****************************** ignities..haha

All kidding aside with the 10th anniversary of 9/11 right around the corner, you would think they would have tightened up things a little better. Thank god this guy was stupid and didn't do something correctly. I have seen a hundred news items about those full body scanners. They seem to work really well and fairly quickly, but I'm sure knowing our government bureaucracy they will never be put in place…they either cost too much or nobody in government has a connection so they can get a kickback for the contract. Putting these devices in place seems like it would close a big gap in airline security. Nothing is foolproof…as soon as we develop a counter measure they will come up with something else…maybe they will start eating the explosives and poop out a bomb….


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Bob 
I take it vagas wasn't a good trip buddie


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

On the Undie bomber:
I'd sure like to know how he got to Detroit when his old man ratted him out much earlier to the U.S. security over in Africa?
I dont think looking under an "84 year old widow's clothes" with a full body scanner is going to improve that kind of ongoing track record. <g>

Pommie it's always a good trip. (#45) The flying is becoming a bit over the top though.

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya I wondered that too…more bureaucracy…one hand not talking to the other. The second his old man ratted him to the US Embassy his visa should have been revoked and he should have been put on a no fly list. Just more slip ups by our crack government agency's. I'm surprised he wasn't invited to that white house dinner those other people snuck in to…maybe he was and his shorts didn't detonate that night?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to hear mate ….

as for the security problems i dont think anyone can stop this they always seem one step a head they have tryed in the US now i know they will try Britian next

Andy


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Atta boy, Bob!!! I'm still giggling!!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx charlie..thx…u made me image that…thx X-o


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

being that undie bomber could you imagine being him and think about where you're blowing up from? OUCH!

haven't they heard of remote bombs yet and stop using their own bodies/people


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

They don't want to use remote controlled bombs….they want to blow up with the bomb so they can be a good marter and go to see Allah and live in a palace with 100 virgins. Wouldn't that be a bummer if in reality you went to all that trouble to detonate your junk with explosive skivvies, and instead of a palace you end up in a double wide, and instead of 100 virgins you get three drunk, middle aged bowling alley barflies, and instead of meeting Allah, you get to have lunch with Rush Limbaugh, and during the whole lunch he just tries to sell you an "EIB" T shirt….ohhhh, that last one really makes me shudder…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Pommy
They have tried a bunch of times to do stuff over in the UK…but your guys are way more on top of things over there. I always read about a foiled plot in Britain. I was in Hethrow in '97 and even back then there was a much stronger police presence in the airports, complete with Uzi's and drug and bomb sniffing dogs.

From the info I have read that amount of explosives would have ripped a huge hole in the plane explosively decompressing it right before landing. Again, thank god the dude was a dumb ass and didn't do something correctly or that would have been a terrible disaster.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

theyre all dumbasses they just dont mention it when theyre getting brainwashed to strap a bomb for virgins…what are they gonna do if those virgins deny him or are lesbians? what if he gets them and then he does the deed with the final virgin then what? and what does that do for the guys left on earth that are getting nothing? idiots


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob #2…

There are several reason planes don't fly on time:
1. there is something wrong with the pilot
2. the weather is unsafe
3. there is something wrong with the plane
4. there is something wrong with a passenger

In case any of these ever apply to me, I won't mind the delay!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Chesapeake Bob:
Thanks for that.
You might want to add to your list, body searching *121 passengers using two only security employees*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wonder how much longer people will put up this this BS? It iis all BS to make the public think they are doing something. Everytime the local TV stations go to the airport, it is the laughing stalk of the whole system.

Maybe, when they secure the borders, then maybe we can start taking security seriously?


> ?


?

Bob#2, you are probably lucky they didn't arrest you and make you sign up as a sex offender) Thx, for a chuckle.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

boy did I have it wrong I thought it was 100 virginians. could never understand why they would want a eternity of getting their butts kicked all over the place.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Topamax, I though of that just after I saw my pants sliding under the rubber curtains and into the scanner but it was too late and I knew I must proceed with my most dignified protest walk! <g>
I'll tell you, people see what they want to seen at t time like that.
I was able to slip my pants back on easily as they had already made me take off my shoes.
I think everyone was in stun mode.

Nobody made eye contact with me all the way to the ramp.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I have found the cure! Don't Fly….

I have only flown once in the last 11 years. Eleven years ago, I was asked to remove glasses, shoes, belt, suspenders, and even my Levi's [with metal zipper]. That day, I said I would not fly again. I held that until my 47th annivesary when my bride insisted we spend it in Hawaii.

As far as I am concerned, the world can just go on without me. I need not the airlines and the paranoid dehaivure. I will drive the 'bus' in the 49 states, and Canada. Anything else… just forget it.
Ira


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I can´t even imaging if one of the L J take hers/his toolbox with them if they have make some of those seminars as gest teacher they proppely goes ballistic in the airport and shot down all over us

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The new screening device has the fig leaf so the bombers can still hide there goodies there. If they can't, the next step will be body cavity bombs. That will be quite a search exercise at the airports ;-))


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Do the Female Stupified Bombers also recieve 40 Virgins ??? Hhhhmmmmmm*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Do the Female Stupified Bombers also recieve 40 Virgins ??? Hhhhmmmmmm*

I don't know you would have to check with the Terrorist Travel Agency…Look under the heading "Benefits to Blowing Yourself to Bits" The whole concept is so asinine and ridiculous…I just don't understand how they can actually believe that bull********************. Reminds me of the late '60's when all these radical groups thought they could overturn the American government with all their subversive activities…but at least they had an excuse..most of them were too stoned out on drugs to realize that their efforts weren't going to change anything except for them dying or ending up in jail.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Air Canada's new motto should read

"WE WONT BE HAPPY UNTIL YOU ARE UNHAPPY"


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Whats Air Canadas current motto?.." We like to fly , eh"


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the entire western countries are doing nothing but being reactionary to every perceived or conceivable threat they can envision. We are so busy being politically correct that we let anyone do whatever they please until it harms or kills someone and then we try to find another way to block that particular threat. No one has the guts to confront this irrational thinking and say that life is uncertain and risky. So what freedoms do you want not to lose in order to survive? Personally, I'll take my chances with dying due to a terrorist attack without suffering the loss of more freedoms. Let us get on with life and not worry about when the inevitable will happen.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I feel your pain Bob, I do a lot of traveling and I am not ooking forward to this. I will be in the airport for 5 roundtrip flights in January and I am not excited about the delays.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I guess it's alright to focus on terrorism coming in from the aircraft but in reality it's coming in on the ground by car and truck everyday and small packages sent through the mail and delivered by our carriers.
It's coming in from the Internet in the form of fear and hate.
Sooner or later we all will have to face the fact that we are at war with a relentless enemy and that a more aggressive position is necessary to sweep them on to their destination.
I just don't think that frisking the citizens of America at airports is sufficient to win the battle against terrorism.
As a matter of fact it's demeaning and points to the inadequacies of the current system or lack there of.

Bob


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

what i think shouldve happened a long time ago is the US shouldve met up with the other major countries like russia and china and britain etc and asked if they really care for those terrorist countries and get permission to just bomb it atomicly and just clear that part of the land where we can make a peaceful new country.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

The problem is that no one in goverment has the guts enough to do what has to be done. All they are doing is what is PC. The feds CIA, CSIS, FBI, RCMP they all know, you and I know who is behind most of this crap it's no big secret. we know what part of the world their from. But if they isolate them that would be profiling, so what who cares. Stop letting them move to North America, the one who are here send them home. But then who would drive the taxi's and run the 7-11. I'm sure that could be figured out.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm surprised they didnt change 7-11 to 9-11 lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i just dont understand why planes have to fly so dam high 35000 feet! Why not just the height of a few thousand. then if something goes wrong you can atleast parachute


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

It seems a terrorist's goal is to cripple you with fear. So afraid of what he "might" do to you that you are paralyzed to the point that you can't move forward.

In that case the terrorists have already done their job. Certainly the US public has been whipped into such a hysteria that we are crippled. It now takes a man 2, 3, 5, or more hours to get through airport security? Flight cancellations, delays, billions, hundreds of billions, trillions of dollars spent on "security"?

Massive bureaucracies, endless invasions of privacy, uncountable rights trampled on and blatantly violated. And we're "winning" the war on terrorism, what a joke. If only we spent more money, if only we gave up more freedoms, if only we turned over more power to our government, then we'd be safe, oh yes, then we'd be safe.

People seem willing to give up any freedom and personal right so they can be "safer". So the powers that be will "protect" them. And are we any "safer", I don't think so.

And to say "any" inconvenience is "worth it" if it saves just one life is BS. I know it is BS. I was in the US military, my father was in the military, my uncles were in the military. !! News Break !! We have sacrificed thousands, tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of men and women, dead and broken, for the rights and freedoms we believe in. People have stood and died for these freedoms, men and women are standing today, and dieing today, so you can have these freedoms. Then to have the US public just toss them down a toilet so they can be "safe" makes me sick. Stop throwing away what men and women have died for.

Stop saying that to save one life is worth "any" cost. Apparently "you the public" don't actually believe that or we would stop throwing away our soldiers lives in worthless hell holes fighting for cheap oil and US imperialism. Saving one life is worth any cost apparently doesn't apply to men and women who wear uniforms.

And on that note, have a good day.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel for anyone traveling these days. Vulcan Mind probe wold probably be better than changeing the security program everytime a iranian farts.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I called Delta last evening and they told me to get to the airport 3 hours early


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank goodness that I don't fly. But then, I still would like to see a detonated bombers' face when he finally got what he deserves in Heaven, or!


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I'msooooooooooglad this bomber got his soft parts burned.

Momma always said don't play with matches


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob: I enjoyed your story a lot more than you enjoued your travel.

I'm glad you came prepared to drop your drawers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you are traveling 500 miles or less, you can drive faster than fooling around with #%&*() airport!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

We need to stop being so damn politically correct about everything and in act profiling to speed things up. Maybe then we could get an encore parody of the chanting Imans and the ACLU goes to court on Saturday Night Live.

I do my best to avoid flying anymore. The last time I flew I canceled my return flight and rented a one way car for the 18 hour drive home. Even with a nap on the shoulder of the road the drive was more enjoyable then the BS the airports and government put me through to fly.

The Crotch Bomber would have been stopped if they would have just used the security measures they already have in place. I bet the Terrorists are satisfied with the reaction so far even without a detonation.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I think right now we are a the same state of confusion as were were after 9/11, the aborted London liquid bombers and then the Richard Reed (shoe bomber) situation.

Example: Before the TSA settled on the 3-1-1 rule, including no other liquids through the initial security checkpoint there were a few weeks when no liquids were allowed on the plane, including bottles of water purchased in the airport, tiny shampoo bottles, etc.

Right now though, things are very confused. My wife and I came home yesterday via Firenze (Florence), Rome and O'Hare. The Firenze sleepy little airport was compleatly normal, rapid security you'd expect at a small European airport. Rome was a catastrophe. Additional security was a second passport/visa check at the gate, search through your carry-on luggage and a full body pat-down. Being an international flight over 200 people that had to be checked by a small team, 2 per step, that arrived half an hour late it went slowly. No bomb sniffer, no dogs, nothing that would have actually prevented the crotch bomber from getting on the plane.

In the future, at least until other European airports get their act together we'll be using Heathrow as our Europe->Chicago airport. In all truth, Britain has their act together on airport security. The problem is setting up a de-plane->Transfer->Security (including Bomb Sniffing)->Transfer to plane system in most airports is going to be a logistical nightmare. CDG and Munich have the capacity, but Rome, Amsterdamn, Madrid and others are simply laid out incorrectly, not enough space to set-up a proper security station to check all transfer passengers.

Lets also be honest, our delicate sensitivities on race, religion, privacy and country of origin are only getting in the way. If the people who want to weak havoc on planes are exclusively radicalized Islamists then we should probably focus on people that meet that criteria, instead of patting down eighty year old women from the Midwest. Seriously, yesterday I saw them pat down a Catholic Priest and a blonde baby.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Well thought out and well expressed Nathan
I fully agree with your summary.
There comes a point in progess where goverments must decide if they are at war and take specific action to effect a solution.

Bob


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

The first thing that needs to happen is that our countries stop trying to be friend and protectors of the countries that harbor these low life's either by choice or ineffective policing of their territories where these low life's train or hide. We spend billions of taxpayer dollars to send to a lot of countries that could care less about our rights and security, they just want our money. We need to make it known that if you attack our citizens we will strike back swiftly and harshly.

This BS about not using profiling is crazy, it's a tool that can used to weed out a lot of potential threats.

It's been stated that we shouldn't allow any of our rights to be suspended but in past history during time of war certain rights have been suspended. There comes a time in very narrow instances that I think certain rights are justifiably suspended but only until the threat is stopped. The problem is that this suspension can and has been abused. There has to be a balance in judgement when and how this would occur because it is a very slippery slope.

The other problem is that Politicians tie our Militaries hands and wont let them do their jobs. With the current U.S. Administration I don't think we will strike fear in the hearts of our adversaries anytime soon, they are too busy apologizing and bowing to these world leaders that claim they're doing their best but could do more if we send them more money. The next thing is tell the UN to piss off! Be friends and support those that are truly our friends and to hell with the rest!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm with you Coastie.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Well Nobody said the virgins would all be female…or even human

The Terrorists Underwear brand is "Fruit of the BOOM"


----------

